# check out this post from cave run lake



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

http://www.outdoors911.com/reports/...Leave-the-fish-alone-PLEASE&p=75828#post75828

I agree!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I also agree and all the SOMA guys pretty much shut down once the water hits 80 degrees,( at Ceasers Creek) our forum boards are all but dried up... Need another 5-7 days of cold nights to bring the water temps back down then we will start at it again.

Salmonid


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I saw that on Facebook earlier. It'sobviosuly who's it directed at but I've just gotta think that the other side has their version of things too and can prob proove that the fish are fine. It's a touchy subject that I wouldn't want to take a side on. Everyone involved has been fishing there for 20 years or more down there and are very helpful to new Muskie fishermen. I hope things settle down and work theirselves out.


----------



## llunge (Jun 20, 2009)

Excellent post Legend killer. Perhaps that link should be posted on some of the local muskie forums.


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

The water around me is 88* and 84* depending on the location
I plan on fishing late into the year so I can wait a week or two


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

How do you guys feel about this weekend? It's been raining like mad, "cold" weather, etc. Water temps had to of dropped especially in smaller areas of water and streams.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Burks said:


> How do you guys feel about this weekend? It's been raining like mad, "cold" weather, etc. Water temps had to of dropped especially in smaller areas of water and streams.


It hadn't stopped you from fishing all summer, why start respecting the muskies now.


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

Legend killer said:


> It hadn't stopped you from fishing all summer, why start respecting the muskies now.


I was actually going for much more than muskie this summer. Many times it was for bass, gill, etc. Whatever would bite. I don't think I've went out exclusively for muskie for a while. 

Glad to know you know everything about me and what I do.  Also, thanks for your amazing advice and your helpfulness to someone wanting to learn.

Oh wait........nevermind. Unlike you, some people are willing to learn and change. When I found out hot weather hurt/killed muskie, I stopped. Sorry I'm not a complete and total expert on every fish species known to man like yourself. I've learned, I've changed my ways. 

Maybe you should learn a little respect for fellow fisherman yourself? It seems you are lacking in that area quite a bit. I asked a simple question, you gave a smartass response with no attempt at an answer. Rock on sir, rock on.


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

In a similar discussion on SOMA56.COM, IMO one of the clubs best and most successful fisherman Mason, recommended using the trolling motor to move the boat forward while holding the muskie in the water to increase the flow of water over the fishes gills. I am not advocating fishing for muskies when the water temperatures are over 80. But if you are fishing for saugeye, bass, catfish, crappie or gills, and you catch a muskie, this tip may save it. Another one of our members, muskieslime, even dove in the water and tucked a muskie under his arm and swam it down to deeper and colder water twice to save its life. One of his fishing buddies had caught it while trolling for saugeye. Their normal release methods were not working and the fish looked like it was not going to make it. If you happen to catch a muskie when the water temps are over 80, do the right thing and make every effort possible to release it unharmed.


----------



## DnD (Jun 11, 2008)

Burks said:


> I was actually going for much more than muskie this summer. Many times it was for bass, gill, etc. Whatever would bite. I don't think I've went out exclusively for muskie for a while.
> 
> Glad to know you know everything about me and what I do.  Also, thanks for your amazing advice and your helpfulness to someone wanting to learn.
> 
> ...


Burks...Don't let these guys strong arm ya' chief...U learned and r changing your ways...Kudos to ya' bud...

This has forever been a touchy subject...Even moreso since C&R has become the norm for Musky fishermen...

It's pretty much common sense people...When water temps r high u DO NOT bring the fish into the boat for measurements or pictures...Get em' swimming again quickly...Leave em' in the net IN THE WATER until hooks r released...And using the trolling motor is a good idea although not a new idea...Been doing that for years...

BUT...U DO NOT need to stop fishing for Musky during the summer period...I've spent 30+ years chasin' the critters and have caught and witnessed hundreds of others...20 years at Chautauqua Lake in NY...NEVER once have I myself lost a fish upon release...Nor heard anyone else lose one...And this is in a campground of 200+ musky fishermen...Every weekend from June's Opening Day right thru October...

WHY???...Because these guys KNOW how to handle a Musky during summer periods...U don't have to STOP fishing...U need to know how to handle them...


----------



## DnD (Jun 11, 2008)

Burks said:


> How do you guys feel about this weekend? It's been raining like mad, "cold" weather, etc. Water temps had to of dropped especially in smaller areas of water and streams.


CC's water temps r in the low 70's range right now and will continue to go lower the rest of the year...

GO FOR IT!!!!!!!!!


----------

